# Adidas Sign £750 million ($1,281) deal with Manchester United



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

> Sportswear giant Adidas has signed a £750m deal to make Manchester United's kit for 10 years from next season.
> 
> It comes after US rival Nike decided to end its association at the end of the 2014-15 season.
> 
> ...


Lucky. Scummy. Bastards.

Source


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

From Manchester and support Liverpool :confused02:


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

gazh said:


> From Manchester and support Liverpool :confused02:


And live in Sunderland, don't forget! :thumbsup:


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Spite said:


> And live in Sunderland, don't forget! :thumbsup:


You really ****ed up in life mate.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

gazh said:


> You really ****ed up in life mate.


Could be worse.

Could have been a Geordie!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Spite said:


> And live in Sunderland, don't forget! :thumbsup:


:laugh:


----------

